

Samsung’s Iron Man Galaxy S6 Edge Is Coming – Will Robert Downey Jr. Be Inside? - Errorcod3
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/15/samsungs-iron-man-galaxy-s6-edge-is-coming-will-robert-downey-jr-be-inside/

======
Red_
Wish they would make a hacker-themed phone. :(

